# My New Toy!



## kyles (Dec 29, 2003)

For Christmas I bought myself a Kenwood ice cream maker in the sales. I justified this purchase as I have made semi freddo (an Italian soft ice confection) on the past two occasions I have had people to dinner. Well, on the coldest day of winter so far....I tried it out. Firstly I made a vanilla ice cream, a great success. I developed a clementime sorbet recipe, that is very nice, but needs some tinkering. Finally I made a chocolate icecream, sort of based on one of Nigella's but customised somewhat. It is different, good flavour, but hasn't really got the texture of ice cream, more like chocolate mousse. 

I love new toys, though I am not really a gadget collector! I got cured after buying a breadmaker, then realising I much prefer to make it by hand.


----------



## SEÑORMuttley (Dec 29, 2003)

They're not toys if they're tools!  Sounds like a great pick up.  Wish we could sample some of your offerings.


----------



## Lou_Toth (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a Cuisinart ice cream maker that I bought about a year ago.  My only complaint is that I don't use it as much as I'd like!  There are few things better than homemade ice cream.  
Lou


----------



## carnivore (Feb 11, 2004)

> There are few things better than homemade ice cream.


that's so true, Lou_Toth,
i haven't had good homemade ice cream in about 8 years, and i hadn't realized it until just now!  you never realize how much you miss something until someone brings it up...
...running out to buy an ice cream maker right now...


----------



## kyles (Feb 12, 2004)

I've used mine a lot, no mean feat considering it's winter! My biggest success has been butter maple pecan closely followed by chilli chocolate. I am really enjoying creating my own recipes, it's lots of fun, a tad fattening, but life's too short to worry about that!  :P


----------



## Atomic Jed (Feb 14, 2004)

You Go Kyles! We all scream for ice cream! Do you mean chilly or chili? Chocalate? As in Brrr, or "texas style" chili with beef, beans, and crackers. Talk about "Fusion"!!! Atomic Jed!


----------



## coquille (Feb 16, 2004)

Kyles !
You sound so innovating !!
Want to share your recipe ? I have a Paco jet. New type of machine makes ice cream out of water if need be but chocolate chili sounds much beter!


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 2, 2004)

coquille said:
			
		

> Kyles !
> You sound so innovating !!
> Want to share your recipe ? I have a Paco jet. New type of machine makes ice cream out of water if need be but chocolate chili sounds much beter!



That is my next big splurge if I ever get the money.   :?  I crave to own a Paco jet!


----------



## Russell (Sep 2, 2004)

i hate the cuisanart ice cream maker. it doesnt work for me! everything freezes to the side and when the barrels moves, the liquid doesn't!


----------



## cookienut (Sep 5, 2004)

I got as a gift the Lello by Lello Self Container Ice Cream Maker a few years ago

http://www.makeicecream.com/simmagicecre.html 4070 and started to love making my own ice cream.  A few months ago it died on me, and the Chef's Catalogue refused to send me another one and instead chose to credit my uncle's credit card.  So I asked them to remove me from the mailing list.  I was a long time customer and they strung me along for months telling me they would send me a check so I could purchase something else and then sent me an e-mail that they would not do anythign for me.

I have a Sur La Table near me and my husband got me the really good one, 

http://www.makeicecream.com/muslusicecre.html  4080

It is a huge machine, but it is stainless steel and looks really nice. 

I missed my peanut butter Italiani Ice from the Lemon Ice King in Queens, NY because I live in Columbus, OH now, so I had to develop my own recipe since I couldn't find a recipe for a peanut butter Italian ice anywhere.  I had made a chocolate gelato (with water) and decided to substitute the chocolate with peanut butter chips, and actually came out really really good.

I know these are expensive, but if you can afford one, it is so great.  You don't have to put a container in the freezer overnight, you can just make your ice cream and then freeze your ice cream mixture for an hour or two depending on how hard you prefer your ice cream.  Also, I put my mixture in the freezer for about 45 minutes to chill instead of 4 hours to overnight in the refrigerator to cool.  I can't wait that long.


----------



## runninduo (Sep 6, 2004)

My husband got me a Cuisinart ice cream maker for valentines day.  I love it.  I even bought a second bowl so i could make two batches without refreezing the bowl.  i also bought the ben & jerry's ice cream book.  it's awesome!!!!

haven't made any in a while.......maybe it's time!

laur


----------

